# Auto-Sleeper Pollensa - info please



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

A friend, who is a bit Lucil Ball like, is rushing around trying to buy another van after having her last one stolen. No amount of advise regarding caution is getting through so I'm doing my best to help. 

She has her eye on a 2005 Auto-Sleeper Pollensa on a 2.5 Ford Auto at the moment. Can anyone give any feedback on this model? Any known problems, etc? Advice gratefully received.

Ron


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Do you know what she had before. Is it on the internet or at a dealer or even from Jo bloggs down the road type of sale. Where in the country are we talking about in case we can assist.

cabby


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

cabby said:


> Do you know what she had before. Is it on the internet or at a dealer or even from Jo bloggs down the road type of sale. Where in the country are we talking about in case we can assist.
> 
> cabby


Thanks Cabby, but I'm asking specifically about the conversion and chassis which I am not familiar with, the rest I can handle.

Ron


----------

